# Webcam Error



## Neil19 (Apr 6, 2011)

When I connect webcam to pc it gives following error :- 
*Error 8007045a: Cannot create video capture filter*

I have also tried AMCap, it also gives error :- 
Unable to add the video capture source to the filter graph.
A dynamic link library (DLL) initialization routine failed.
[0x8007045A / 10683]

So, is there any problem with webcam or windows XP?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like a software issue. Perform following steps to make sure.

Uninstall AMCap, if previously installed.
Remove the webcam USB from CPU.
Clean your system and registry using CCleaner.
Restart the computer.
Now plug the webcam USB properly in the CPU.
Wait for when XP detects this h/w, and "Found New Hardware" wizard opens.
In wizard, browse the software from Webcam CD.
If wizard doesn't open, then check if the webcam is even being detected or not in Device Manager.
If Device Manger shows the h/w then install the webcam s/w from CD. 

After it is installed, if you run the s/w, webcam should work.
If it works, then you need to install ManyCam, the perfect webcam software. But manycam would only work, if the native s/w (which was given with the webcam) work.

All de best


----------

